# travel agents directory



## rachelgreen71

hey guys
do any of yu kno any web site ?? where i can find list of travel agents in Australia....where i can communicate with them directly ??? something like a travel agents directory ?? ? basically i am a marketing manager ....i travel have to travel to Australia ...... its difficult for me to do research, and find things about hotels,cars,fights etc....It would be really easy if i can get hold of the agent directly for a stress less travel......
cheers


----------



## travel100

I like travel agent directory from Australia,but not much.


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Hey Rachel,

I just did a Google and found this directory - Australia Travel Agencies Australian Travel Agents Directory

Not sure if that is what you are looking for but thought I'd give you a bit of a hand!


----------



## Peterpans!

rachelgreen71 said:


> hey guys
> do any of yu kno any web site ?? where i can find list of travel agents in Australia....where i can communicate with them directly ??? something like a travel agents directory ?? ? basically i am a marketing manager ....i travel have to travel to Australia ...... its difficult for me to do research, and find things about hotels,cars,fights etc....It would be really easy if i can get hold of the agent directly for a stress less travel......
> cheers


Hey!!! I can help you!
I am actually a traveler that came to Aus and NZ about 7 months ago and now I am a travel agent. Feel free to email me directly at kailey at peterpans dot com!
Happy to help!

Have a good weekend 
Kailey


----------



## pencilpusher

it's nice to have a friend in need...
thanks for the info, passed your site to a friend who's going to need an agent.

good day thanks


----------



## Peterpans!

Nice, thanks so much! Australia is such an awesome place, there's so much to do! Have you ever traveled here?

Kailey


----------



## rajraj

*Best places in Australia*

List out the best places to visit in Australia.


----------

